# Orangish/redish above the nose



## discotweets (Oct 6, 2016)

DiscoBeats was having his out of cage time and had a slight accident trying to get back into it. He hit the bar just under the door. (It's not the first time he has crashed there. He doesn't want to accept my help getting back in. Too proud for that, I guess.) Just a bit ago, I noticed orange above his nose/cern and was worried it was blood.

However, I did give him a new snack thing, which I noticed has orange pieces on it. And he has been eating it off and on all day. So maybe it's a stain?

He seems the same otherwise. Was chirping with the other birds, still eating. I gave him a short spray bath and he liked it, as always. He came out of his cage again for a little bit, but he won't let me really look at the orangish area.

He is also going through a molt. He has little pin feathers all over his head.

Am I over reacting (again!)?

(it's been hard getting a picture of him, he's gone camera shy now.)







Here's a photo of the snack he has being going to town on.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not seeing anything abnormal nor signs of any bruising on the beak/cere area. What I'm seeing above the cere is what it seems like missing feathers and exposed skin and since your DiscoBeats is currently moulting this is something that can be expected.
During this time, you cans supplement his diet with egg food. To help with the general discomfort and itch from the moult, you can place a shallow dish of water for your budgie to bathe in if he chooses to do so

You will find detailed information on these links: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## discotweets (Oct 6, 2016)

Okay thank you so much. He does have an egg diet going. I mix it in with his normal food since he seems to be picky about what he eats. This snack thing is also suppose to have supplements in it to help with molting. Thank you again. I told myself I was most likely worrying for nothing, but I can't help it. I love all my birdies and don't want them sick or injured.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz. 
Disco looks 100% fine to me.

Staining of feathers from mineral blocks and even colored pellets is perfectly normal.

I would limit the amount of the snack treat you allow him to have.
Put it in for a short amount of time and then take it out. 
You can give him a little of it each week rather than leaving it in the cage. 

Try to start giving him pellets in addition to a high quality seed mix.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html
*


----------



## discotweets (Oct 6, 2016)

He does eat pellets. I did take out the snack, much to his dismay. I try to put in fresh fruits and veggies every day too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Soon he'll learn that having the snack is a very special treat. *


----------

